# Cape May, NJ rides?



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

Anyone know of any weekly club rides near Cape May, NJ? I'm going on vacation for a week their and want to take the bike to get a ride or two in. I found a club called Shore Cycling Club on the web but no e-mail information.


----------

